# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  T400 / Deca250 - Poland Gear!

## seriousmass

Pretty sure my gear is legit...

Might as well make sure...

It's made by a Polish pharmacy... First word starts with an "N"... second starts with an "A"... lol... big hint  :Big Grin:  lol.

Anyways, it's T-400 (200mg cyp / 200mg deconate) and Deca 250mg

The Deca is made in Mexico.. lol.. another popular brand IMO.. Starts with an "A" ends with Pharma  :Big Grin:  lol.

Thanks in advance bros.

----------


## Smart-tony

Ya i did the made in Mexican stuff good lab overall,as for the other vial never seen it.

----------


## seriousmass

> Ya i did the made in Mexican stuff good lab overall,as for the other vial never seen it.


Thanks bro, I basically new the deca was g2g, because my friend is using it right now with solid results..

I'm wondering more about the T-400, because I have heard a couple of times that the Pharmacy has changed it's name... (also, this particular pharmacy doesn't make their product hard to fake whatsoever! there is barely anything on the label of the vial.. but then again they have never made their label fancy, even when they were under a different name.. lol.)

----------


## seriousmass

bumppp.

----------

